# Pets and children inadvertantly bypassing electronic lock on oven



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Pretty sophisticated pets; able to push and hold a button for 3 seconds then manipulate the other controls. I can't imagine.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That seems awfully, potentially dangerous. My cat used to do that on an older stove. I just detached the burners in between uses, but, you can't do that.


----------



## Moammopls (Aug 6, 2013)

lenaitch said:


> Pretty sophisticated pets; able to push and hold a button for 3 seconds then manipulate the other controls. I can't imagine.


I would also tell you our cats can turn door knobs and open closed, locked doors....but I don't want to startle you.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just saw this last night & thought of your thread. This is a cat on top of a cabinet. . .


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I can see that a suction cup might not get replaced after use. Here is another idea:

Chris


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Chris616 - was/is there a link?

Edit- I see it's the "Here". Sometimes it's hard to see if the screen is on orange.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Moammopls said:


> I would also tell you our cats can turn door knobs and open closed, locked doors....but I don't want to startle you.


Mine used to turn the hall light on when we slept longer than he wanted us to.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Chris616 said:


> I can see that a suction cup might not get replaced after use. Here is another idea:
> 
> Chris


With that style you can also pretend you are about to press the launch button to start a nuclear war!


----------



## williamjames123 (Jan 20, 2021)

LOL


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know someone that had a cat that burned her house down...When the woman left for work every morning she put the garbage can up on the counter so that the cat couldn’t get into the garbage. One morning her cat jumped on the counter knocked over the garbage can and paper spilled onto the stove and the paper caught fire from the pilot light. The cat died in the fire.

My neighbors cat would jump up on the outside handrail to ring the door bell when she wanted to come inside.

Getting back to your problem - have you contacted GE about this problem?
You have to press this button first in order to enable you to light the burners?


----------

